# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Κώδικας τραγουδιού καρδερίνας Campero.

## Αντισυμβατικός

*CODE OF RIDGE JILGUERO CAMPERO of MADRID

*This explanatory document, the following approved by the Madrid 03.14.13 Hunting Federation criteria has been done by Antonio and Manuel Ignacio MARTÍN SANZ currently brothers and for many years responsible COLORIN Ornithological group of Mostoles ( Madrid), and large fans education Jilgueros Camperos.
Before starting to break down and explain this Code of Procedure, should be made by way of introduction, the following comments regarding this modality of song:
This, in effect for many years in the Madrid Federation of Hunting, and recently renovated by the same, song code is emitted keep singing goldfinches in their natural habitat, as it has tried to capture in the score sheet, all those notes that are proper and that when broadcast in clear, slow, orderly, with metal and if necessary, topped properly, have a positive assessment, and if instead sung improperly issued or goldfinch singing outside the camper is entered, the form has planned a series of very stringent penalties.
As this peculiar form of singing and despite having, as it can not be otherwise, some common points with the "clean edge" (bibleos, rattling bells, pens, etc.), educated in this type of birds song and then do not work, known as "clean damaged" are not valid for the camper singing, as each mode has, also in public notes, a "son" and a different way of issuing and forming sung, what makes these forms of singing are incompatible with each other.
With the above, it follows that this song code, which by the way, is unique and exclusive to the Community of Madrid, but also contests Goldfinch Campero made in other regions, enhances a type of song that is You can be educated for praising and debug positive trills that has the goldfinch released and avoid including in his repertoire, undesirable notes, so in this discipline can be used, either the same methods (CD, teacher, etc. ) used in the so-called "clean edge" or by natural selection, with the particularity that being so extensive repertoire of Goldfinch Campero and so varied the manner of issuing sung, it is very difficult to hear campers sounding As with so many possibilities for education is achieved.

Before starting the breakdown of current sung return, should make a difference on the distribution of the same in the current form, distinguished by roughly two main sections:
1) In the section on Basic Sung, all those notes to be characteristic of the goldfinch, they are common with the so-called "clean edge" such as Hints, Complaints, Marias or colic, Bibleos, rattling Diamondbacks are valued, Campanilleos pens and making it clear that despite being common notes, how they issue them (metal, cadence, etc.) and link them to other, makes them sound different in both modes.
2) In the section on the Cantadas of Merit, those sung differing be valued, enrich, magnify and give variety to this type of song, as are the Chivoneadas or Padreos, scolding and raspberries, the flourishes, the Aldabadas and Bicheada.


*"ACCORDING TO FORM EXPLANATORY PROSECUTION"*

The score sheet is divided into five main blocks, reflecting their different sung, songs and penalties, each with four cells for evaluation:


1st Basic Cantadas
2nd sung Merit
3rd sung  Topped Completion
4th Sung Topped  Linked
5th Penalties


In addition, the form incorporates a specific section of the Judge positive impression.
Then and according to the score sheet, they will break down and explain all sung contained in this Code of Song, but first review the notes of "auction" used by Camperos Jilgueros to finish some of his sung.
*AUCTIONS ALLOWED IN JILGUERO CAMPERO

*Foreclosure "Chino" and Foreclosure "Pin" With any of them, as appropriate, the Goldfinch Campero can end a song sung or linked, either with or without Completion Sung.


*1.- BASIC SUNG*All this group of Basic Sung, except touches or Ornaments and complaints, Marias and colic, if implemented in isolation, finished or not, must be at least 4 shots clear to Cantadas Basic and scored as if issued as part a Linked Sung, must be at least 3 strokes clear to be valued and accounted for as a change if the Linked Sung is finished.


* TOUCH OR DECORATIONS:* 1 point*

*They are a comprehensive set of sounds, such as the "piteos", "chicheos" and other "hits" or "touches" issued by the goldfinch as a motif. To be valued, they are issued in isolation, slow and should hit at least 4 consecutive times, serve as preparation for the singing or rest or accommodation between sung. If given as the beginning of a sung, they should be ignored. Some of these touches, bumps or ornaments can become Floreos Aldabadas or if the bird emits continuously and with enough punches.

/// Piti /// Chichi /// Tibalí /// Chiví /// Chibilí /// Tirochí /// Tiblachí ////// Tirírí /// Tobítobí /// Blichí ///……

*COMPLAINTS (MARIAS O COLIOS):* 1 point*

*There are many varieties of complaints. It is a note of contact between the goldfinches, communicating with at first between them, especially in mating season. To be valued, they are issued in isolation and slowly, because they serve as preparation for the singing or rest or accommodation between sung. If given as the beginning of a sung, they should be ignored.





/// Colíío /// Maríía /// Paííllo /// Chipicolíío /// Bilíío /// Chibilíía ///....


The following Cantadas Basic will accumulate 2 points and 3 points when issued and finished alone.


*BOLÍ-BOLÍ:* 2-3 POINTS

He is also known by the name of Bolicheada. The importance of this note is to be marked in a clearly defined the two syllables "bo-li", being stronger in the second intonation. It will also assess whether it is preceded by "you" prefix, as long as the "bo-Li" will be very clear.


/// Bolí-bolí-bolí-bolí /// tiBolí-tiBolí-tiBolí


*
BIBLEOS:*  2-3 POINTSIt is a type of scrimmage, characterized by the use of the syllable "Bli", acting more or less rapid, leading to various types of Bibleos, which, from low to high speed in the beatings, are usually called: bibleos hammered, basic and bibleos acascabelados bibleos and should not confuse the latter with jingle bells or campanilleos, which use other syllables, his cadence is faster and timbre is more acute.


/// Bli-bli-bli-bli ///



*TABLETEOS:*  2-3 POINTSThey are so called because in their pronunciation using two syllables, the first "Ta" or "Ti" and the second and more pronounced, is a bibleo.


/// Tablí-tablí-tablí-tablí /// Tiblí-tiblí-tiblí-tiblí ///….


*
CASCABELES:*  2-3 POINTSIt is perhaps the sharpest sung with sound that has the goldfinch and is characterized by the use of the syllable "Li" in a very fast and continuously.


/// Li-li-li-li- /// Gli-gli-gli-gli /// Lin-lin-lin-lin ///….

*
CAMPANILLEOS:*  2-3 POINTSTheir sound is nearly as thin and sharp as the bells, the main difference is in the campanilleos used in each stroke two distinct syllables clearly, and the pace is somewhat slower than the bells, as it is to be noted the space between each stroke.


/// Tilí-tilí-tilí-tilí /// Gilí-gilí-gilí-gilí ///….

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*                                                            2nd.-  MERIT* *sung 

*All this group of Sung Merit, if implemented in isolation, topped or not, must be at least 4 shots clear to be scored as Cantadas of Merit and if issued as part of a Sung Linked, must be at least 3 clean shots to be valued and accounted for as a change if the Linked Sung is finished.
They may also be assessed twice as long as the bird issue in isolation these Cantadas of Merit, and do the very outstanding form, ie either with high quality, beauty and length, and also execute it without effort or both allowed auctions, Chio and Pin.

*                                                 CHIVONEADAS O PADREOS:* 3 points

They receive these names, as the note using new birds or "chivones" during the first weeks of life to communicate with their parents, especially for food sue. It is a note that usually occurs in isolation, but can be part of a linked sung. It may be simple, "Chipa-Chipa", or run, "Chipa-Chipapapapa".

/// Chipa-chipa-chipa pa pa pa /// Chibaba-chibaba chibaba ///....

*REGAÑOS Y PEDORRETAS:* 3 PUNTOS
These notes, as the specific characteristics and Camperos Jilgueros receive this name to be used by finches during the struggle, fight or struggle with their peers, especially disputes zeal, territory or food. The distinction between scolding and farting is due to the use of the consonant "G" in the first case and "P" in the second, because in both denominations these consonants are followed by the "R". Do not confuse these notes with "claws" that sometimes emit goldfinches and are given as support between sung and briefly, while scolding and raspberries are longer, repetitive and with a strong pronunciation of the syllables notes "Gr" or "Pr".

/// Grrr-grrr-grrr-grrr /// Prrr-prrr-prrr-prrr ///


*ALDABADAS y FLOREOS:* 4 PUNTOS

It is in this group of notes where the Goldfinch Campero has its best as a singer, as generally free, use this group sung, also known as "calls" as an essential basis of their repertoire.
Floreos considered, quite a large group of "calls" composed of 2 or 3 syllables that are issued on a repetitive basis, either individually or as part of most linked sung.
The Aldabadas have the distinction of being sung more marked and beaten.

/// Tibalí-tibalí-tibalí /// Chiví-chiví-chiví /// Chibilí-chibilí-chibilí ///
/// Tirochí-tirochí-tirochí/// Tiblachí-tiblachí-tiblachí /// Tirirí-tirirí-tirirí ///
/// Tipolí-tipolí-tipolí /// Tobí-tobí-tobí/// Blichí-blichí-blichí ///....

*BICHEADAS:* 5 PUNTOS

It is sung with great strength and the most valued among fans Canto Campero. The Bicheada, the onomatopoeia is "bi-cha", they are to be issued with both shock force, with the syllable "bi", the first to speak, having to hear clear, crisp way the syllable "Cha" in second place. Do not confuse this sung, or the "Chiví-chivi" or the "Vichí-Vichí".



/// Bíícha-bíícha-bíícha-bíícha ///

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*                        3rd. sung TERMINATION TOPPED
*
This section of the return, sung Completion are valued when issued as completion of a Sung Linked and are properly Topped in CHIO or PIN, as appropriate, must be preceded by at least a basic Sung or Merit. They also counted as one more change in the calculation thereof. If these are left uncapped sung, the song linked not be assessed, neither penalized nor its changes were broken, as is understood to be a completed song incompletely. It is measured only once, although it Sung Completion is issued with notes of different Listings.

*TITICHIO:* 3 points
Termination This Sung, only positively valued when issued at CHIO topped, and is characterized by its sound "Titititi" continuous and sharp. It accounted for as a change more in the Linked Topped Sung. If it ends in Pin it will be penalized as non-completion.
Titititi-Chío /// ///


 *CHACHEADA:* 6 points

Completion is sung, also known as "Chases", is characterized by the use of the syllable "Cha" repeatedly, fast and where the emphasis is marked in the clear pronunciation of "ch" followed by the vowel "a" . It accounted for as a change more in the Linked Topped Sung.
/// Cha-cha-cha-Chío /// Cha-cha-cha-pin //

*skid WITH PIN:* 6 points

Completion is sung only be assessed when issuing topped with a single "Pin", which has to be clear and strong. It accounted for as a change more in the Linked Topped Sung. If it ends in Chio, it shall be penalized incompleteness.

/// Rrruu-Pín /// Cu-rrruu-Pín /// Cu-cu-rrruu-Pín ///


*                                       TIMBRADA:* 6 PUNTOS
Sung Completion of linked verses, which is characterized by continuous and sharp sound "Rriiii". It accounted for as a change more in the Linked Topped Sung.

Rrriiiiiii-Chío /// Rrriiiiiii- Pín ///


*                                       TORREADA:* 8 PUNTOS 
The turreted Sung is the most important and valued in the usual Goldfinch Campero, to such an extent, that is popularly known as "towered Real" Termination. Its emission is similar to the stamped but should never be confused with it, because its pronunciation is less acute and phonetics is characterized by the use of the vowel "O" between the consonants "T" and "R" forming the syllable "Torr" and emphasizing its emphasis on both consonants. It accounted for as a change more in the Linked Topped Sung.

///Torrrr-Chío /// Torrrr-Pín ///

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*4th SUNG LINKED TOPPED*This section of the return, the linked Cantadas they are Topped both Chío as Pin, as appropriate, regardless of whether or not finished with Sung Termination (turreted, Chacheada, Drift with Pin, Stamped, or TitiChío be valued ), and its assessment will be made exclusively, given the number of changes Topped Linked Sung, valuing with 1 point for change, it must also make a breakdown of the changes linked, which should be valued in paragraphs concerned if they have not yet assessed.
The Completion Sung finished in Chío or Pin, as appropriate, calculated as a change over the linked. They must be at least 3 strokes clear in every sung forming linked, for evaluation as change.


*POSITIVE IMPRESSION OF JUDGE*In this section, the judge assessed with a maximum of 5 points, the quality with which the bird runs sung, taking into account the tone, metal, sharpness and variety of them. A bird with a penalty, can not be assessed in this section.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*5th PENALTIES*This section includes all those notes, sounds or sung, which are regarded as "improper" in the song of the Goldfinch Campero or still being in his repertoire, issued improperly.
When the camper bird do any of the following penalties, you must record each penalty, provided this issue in the verses sung or different, and always override song sung or where punishable lack issued, although the lack already been penalized above .


 *MECIDAS, CANTO LIMPIO:* -10 points

Wave: This is the most penalized note in the song of the Goldfinch Campero, considering itself as the goldfinch released, but being very melodious and easy to copy, has been introduced in the basic repertoire of clean singing. Their sound is characterized by a rising and falling tone in issue.

/// TI-bili-TI-bili-TI-bili /// Chii-uri- Chii-uri- Chii-uri ///....

*Canto Limpio:*  will be equally punishable in this section, performing a song that by its composition, structure and "are" is itself a Clean Goldfinch, so the general assembly of the song will be addressed and not the issue a particular note.



 *CANARY NOTES:*  -5 points

In this section the presence of sung Canario, within the repertoire of bird camper penalized. They are most commonly used by mixed.

/// Pí-pí-pi-pi /// Pio-pio-pio /// Chau-chau-chau /// Pia-pia-pia ///....


*NOTES GREENFINCH, LINNET or SPARROW:*  -5 points

They own notes Greenfinch, Linnet or Sparrow. Not to be confused with the "fears" of goldfinches "gui-gui-gui", which are not to be penalized or scoring.

/// Ruuuu /// Puii /// Tuii /// Ta-ta /// Chuin ///....
///Choi-choi/// Chou-chou ///Chrio-chrio///….


*
PIRREOS, PIADAS Y PITADAS:* * -*3 POINTS



It notes Canario, usually copied by mixed and is often issue in isolation, in preparation for a song or arrangement between sung.



/// Piiii//// Pirr /// Chuiii ///….


*GOLONDRINADAS Y PRIMAVERAS:* -3 POINTS

They own notes of Swallows and Swifts, it being also included in this section, those notes and similar insectivorous birds.

/// Diruit-diruit /// Tirit-tirit ///....

*
LACK OF COMPLETION:*-2 POINTS

It is understood that there is a lack of completion, when the bird emits any Termination Sung, start or in the middle of a song, when the issues in isolation, when its extent and length not seem perfectly natural, when a modulation or changes of tone in their execution or to finish off a Titichio Pin Pin or Drift with Chio.


*LACK OF AUCTION:* -2 POINTS

It is understood that there is a lack of Remate, when the bird emits more of a Pin Chío or at the end of a sung finished when the issues in isolation, or when running incorrectly so that they are dissonant or incomplete.


*DISCORDANT NOTES, OTHER:*  -2 POINTS

It is understood that there Discordant Canto, when any other notes or circumstances described, denote in the song of a goldfinch a clear dissonance or harmony of it breaking. They also have such consideration, song taken (execution of a whirlwind of sounds without beginning or end, without order or structure that are typical of an excess of zeal), incomplete or hung complaints and repeat two or more changes in a linked verse.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*BASIC RULES OF PROCEDURE  
*
* BASIC SUNG AND MERIT SUNG* In both groups sung the score sheet, and value lists and Sung Sung Basic Merit, whether the same are issued separately, with or without the ball past Chío or Pin, as if part of a Linked Sung, capped or uncapped.
A cross for each different variety than the bird make are recorded. Are considered different sung the same Basic Canto or Merit, when these are implemented varying evidently, speed, pitch, timbre, vocalization, or also when Chio be topped or Pin.

- Touches: Only when issued will be valued in isolation and paused. They must hit at least 4 consecutive times. If they are given as the beginning of a song sung or should be ignored.

- Complaints are valued only when issued in isolation and paused. If they are given as the beginning of a song sung or should be ignored.
- The rest of the Basic Sung and Merit: each different variety than the bird run in the share of Sung Basic Merit issued or box will be assessed. If implemented in isolation, topped or not, you need at least 4 shots, and if part of a couplet Linked at least 3 hits.
Any Sung Basic, can be issued separately, without kick or kick in Chío or Pin, whichever value in the latter case, in the section devoted to the return Topped Basic Sung, considering topped Basic Sung, as a distinct sung non-topped, being assessed in this case with 3 points, due to the leap in quality and beauty that brings the auction.

Any Sung of Merit may be issued separately, without effort or shot in Chío or Pin, whichever value in both cases in the section devoted to the return of Merit Sung concerned.
One Singing of Merit will be valued twice as long as the bird issue alone and very outstanding form, ie either with high quality, beauty and length, and also execute it without effort or both allowed auctions, Chio and Pin.

Limit Sung scoring for Merit: Merit same note, can only be assessed with two crosses at most, whatever the various forms of issue that same note of Merit.
Sung same Merit, is one that always runs with the same loudness, cadence and metal. Any other variety to be issued, will have to assess it independently applying the general rule.

Sung Linked without Attempt: Both the Basic Sung as sung Merit, when part of Sung Linked no cap, it has to break down the Singing Linked and individual assessment of each distinct variety of Sung Basic or merit that are part of it, if it has not previously assessed. Each of the linked exchange, must have at least three clear strokes to be assessed individually within the bound.
There is no maximum limit on the number of updates, but when in a linked one change is repeated, the song will not be taken into account, either positively or negatively, but also when repeated on the linked two or more changes, penalize the song as discordant singing, also annulling the song.

*CANTADAS DE TERMINACIÓN REMATADAS*TitiChío, Chacheada, Drift with Pin, Stamped and turreted
This section will score only, sung Completion Topped Chio or Pin, as appropriate, when issued as completion of a Sung Linked Topped and be preceded at least by a Sung Basic or Merit and counted as one more change of the Linked, when the calculation thereof. It is measured only once, although it Sung Completion is issued with notes of different Listings.
Furthermore, all linked Sung, as stated above, are to be broken down and independently assessed all changes, regardless of one's assessment of the whole Sung Linked Topped considering only the number of changes it.
When a Sung Linked, part of it a sung Termination and is not finished, it should not be valued anything, either positively or negatively, nor shall be itemized and valued their changes, as is understood to be a completed song incompletely.

*CANTADAS ENLAZADAS REMATADAS*Linked Cantadas considered different, those in which, although the same basic or Merit Cantadas are used, the order thereof is altered relative to a previous linked; or the Singing Completion is varied; Linked is finished or with different finishes.
This section of the form different Interconnected Cantadas be valued, when they are auctioned off both Chío as Pin, as appropriate, regardless of whether or not finished with Sung Termination (turreted, Chacheada, Drift with Pin, Stamped, or Titi-Chío), so their assessment will be made exclusively according to the number of changes Topped Linked Sung, who always have to be completed in Chío or Pin, as appropriate, regardless of whether or not, Sung Completion, which, in any case count as one more change.
To determine the number of valid in a Sung Linked Topped changes, must be a minimum of 3 shots clear at each change for assessment, not counting as change, that sung of the linked that does not meet this requirement, taking account only for computing changes, those that meet also disaggregate Sung whichever Linked Topped individually assess each distinct variety of Sung Basic, Merit or termination, which are part of it, if it has not previously been appreciated.

There is no limit on the number of changes, although the highest score will be that of a couplet of 5 changes. When a finished bound one change is repeated, the song will not be taken into account, either positively or negatively, but also when repeated on the linked topped two or more changes, the song as discordant singing is penalized, canceling the 
couplet.

*POSITIVE IMPRESSION OF JUDGE

*The court must assess the quality with which the bird runs sung, taking into account the tone, metal, sharpness and variety of them. A bird with a penalty, can not be assessed in this section.
*PENALTIES

*When the camper bird do any of the penalties listed and explained above, it should be noted every penalty, provided this issue in the verses sung or different, and always override song sung or where punishable lack issued, although the lack already He would have penalized above.
*CLAWS AND FEARS*
- Claws: Its sound is like a short "atranque" or "cough" that the goldfinch has in his singing and sometimes used as accommodation or sung or support among couplets. They shall not be taken into account, either positively or negatively for scoring purposes, valuing the song sung or where the issue as appropriate. ("Grr")

- Fears: The sound will be heard as the goldfinch signal or warning of danger or fear.
They not are taken into account, either positively or negatively for scoring purposes. ("GUI").

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τα παραπανω ειναι απο μεταφραστη google απο τα Ισπανικα στα Αγγλικα 

αυτο ειναι το Ισπανικο κειμενο

CÓDIGO de CANTO del JILGUERO CAMPERO de MADRID
Este documento explicativo, siguiendo los criterios aprobados el 14/03/13 por la Federación Madrileña de Caza, ha sido realizado por los hermanos Antonio y Manuel Ignacio MARTÍN SANZ, actualmente y desde hace bastantes años, responsables del Grupo Ornitológico EL COLORIN de Móstoles (Madrid), y grandes aficionados a la educación de Jilgueros Camperos.
Antes de comenzar a desglosar y explicar este Código de Enjuiciamiento, conviene hacer a modo de introducción, los siguientes comentarios relativos a esta modalidad de canto:
Este Código de Canto, vigente desde hace muchos años en la Federación Madrileña de Caza, y reformado recientemente por la misma, trata de conservar el canto que emite el jilguero en su hábitat natural, ya que se ha intentado plasmar en la planilla de enjuiciamiento, todas aquellas notas que le son propias y que cuando se emiten de forma clara, pausada, ordenada, con metal y en su caso, rematadas de forma apropiada, tienen una valoración positiva, y si por el contrario las cantadas se emiten de forma inadecuada o se introducen cantos ajenos al jilguero campero, la planilla tiene previsto una serie de penalizaciones muy exigentes.
Al ser esta modalidad de canto tan peculiar y a pesar de tener, como no puede ser de otra manera, algunas notas comunes con el “canto limpio” (bibleos, tableteos, cascabeles, bolis, etc.) , los pájaros educados en este tipo de canto y que luego no sirven, conocidos como “limpios estropeados”, no son válidos para el canto campero, ya que cada modalidad tiene, también en las notas comunes, un “son” y una manera diferente de emitir y de formar las cantadas, lo que hace que estas modalidades de canto sean incompatibles entre si.
Con lo dicho anteriormente, se deduce que este Código de Canto, que dicho sea de paso, es único y exclusivo de la Comunidad de Madrid, aunque también se realizan concursos de Jilguero Campero en otras Comunidades Autónomas, realza un tipo de canto, que se puede educar para conseguir ensalzar y depurar los trinos positivos que tiene el jilguero en libertad y evitar la inclusión en su repertorio, de notas no deseables, por lo que en esta disciplina se pueden usar, bien los mismos métodos (CD, maestro, etc.) que se utilizan en el llamado “canto limpio”, o bien mediante la selección natural, con la particularidad de que al ser tan extenso el repertorio del Jilguero Campero y tan variada la forma de emitir las cantadas, es muy difícil escuchar camperos que suenen igual, con lo que se consigue una gran variedad de posibilidades para la educación.
Antes de comenzar el desglose de las cantadas de la vigente planilla, conviene hacer una diferenciación sobre la distribución de las mismas en la actual planilla, distinguiéndose a groso modo, dos grandes apartados:
1) En el apartado dedicado a las Cantadas Básicas, se valorarán todas aquellas notas que al ser propias del jilguero, son comunes con el denominado “canto limpio”, como son los Toques, Quejas, Marías o Colíos, Bibleos, Tableteos, Cascabeles, Bolis y Campanilleos, dejando claro que aún siendo notas comunes, su forma de emitirlas (metal, cadencia, etc.) y de enlazarlas con otras, hace que suenen distintas en ambas modalidades.
2) En el apartado dedicado a las Cantadas de Mérito, se valorarán aquellas cantadas que diferencian, enriquecen, engrandecen y dan variedad a esta modalidad de canto, como son las Chivoneadas o Padreos, los Regaños y Pedorretas, los Floreos, las Aldabadas y la Bicheada.
“EXPLICATIVA SEGÚN PLANILLA ENJUICIAMIENTO”
La Planilla de Enjuiciamiento se divide en cinco bloques fundamentales, reflejándose en ellos las distintas cantadas, coplas y penalizaciones, cada una con cuatro casillas para su valoración:
1ª Cantadas Básicas
2ª Cantadas de Mérito
3ª Cantadas de Terminación Rematadas
4ª Cantadas Enlazadas Rematadas
5ª Penalizaciones
Además, se incorpora a la planilla un apartado especifico de Impresión Positiva del Juez.
A continuación y según la Planilla de Enjuiciamiento, se van a desglosar y explicar todas las cantadas que recoge este Código de Canto, no sin antes reseñar, las notas de “remate” utilizadas por los Jilgueros Camperos para finalizar algunas de sus cantadas.
REMATES PERMITIDOS EN EL JILGUERO CAMPERO
Remate en “Chío” y Remate en “Pin”: Con cualquiera de ellos, según proceda, el Jilguero Campero puede finalizar una cantada o una copla enlazada, bien con Cantada de Terminación o sin ella.
1º.- CANTADAS BÁSICAS
Todo este grupo de Cantadas Básicas, excepto los Toques o Adornos y las Quejas, Marías y Colíos, si se ejecutan de forma aislada, rematadas o no, han de darse al menos 4 golpes claros para puntuarse como Cantadas Básicas y si se emiten formando parte de una Cantada Enlazada, han de darse al menos 3 golpes claros para ser valoradas, y contabilizaran como un cambio si la Cantada Enlazada es rematada.
 TOQUES O ADORNOS: 1 PUNTO
Son un conjunto extenso de sonidos, como pueden ser los “piteos”, “chicheos” y otros “golpes” o “toques”, que emite el jilguero a modo de Adorno. Para valorarse, deben emitirse de forma aislada, pausada y deben golpearse al menos 4 veces consecutivas, pues sirven como preparación al canto o como descanso o acomodo entre cantadas. Si se dan como inicio de una cantada, deben ignorarse. Algunos de estos toques, golpes o adornos, pueden transformarse en Aldabadas o Floreos, si el pájaro los emite de forma continua y con los golpes suficientes.
/// Piti /// Chichi /// Tibalí /// Chiví /// Chibilí /// Tirochí /// Tiblachí ///
/// Tirírí /// Tobítobí /// Blichí ///……
 QUEJAS ( MARIAS O COLIOS): 1 PUNTO
Existen múltiples variedades de quejas. Es una nota de contacto entre los jilgueros, con la que se comunican en un primer momento entre ellos, sobre todo en época de celo. Para valorarse, deben emitirse de forma aislada y pausada, pues sirven como preparación al canto o como descanso o acomodo entre cantadas. Si se dan como inicio de una cantada, deben ignorarse.
/// Colíío /// Maríía /// Paííllo /// Chipicolíío /// Bilíío /// Chibilíía ///....
Las siguientes Cantadas Básicas se valorarán con 2 puntos, y con 3 puntos cuando se emitan aisladamente y rematadas.
 BOLÍ-BOLÍ: 2-3 PUNTOS
También se la conoce con el nombre de Bolicheada. Lo importante de esta nota, es que se marquen de forma nítida las dos sílabas “bo-lí”, siendo más fuerte la entonación en la segunda. Se valorará también si va precedida del prefijo “ti”, siempre que el “bo-lí” será muy claro.
/// Bolí-bolí-bolí-bolí /// tiBolí-tiBolí-tiBolí
 BIBLEOS: 2-3 PUNTOS
Es un tipo de golpeo, caracterizado por la utilización de la sílaba “Bli”, pronunciándose de forma mas o menos rápida, dando lugar a varios tipos de Bibleos, los cuales, de menor a mayor rapidez en los golpeos, se suelen denominar: bibleos martilleados, bibleos básicos y bibleos acascabelados, no debiendo confundir estos últimos, con los cascabeles o campanilleos, los cuales utilizan otras sílabas, su cadencia es mas rápida y su timbre es mas agudo.
/// Bli-bli-bli-bli ///
 TABLETEOS: 2-3 PUNTOS
Se denominan así porque en su pronunciación utilizan dos sílabas, la primera “Ta” o “Ti” y la segunda y más marcada, es un bibleo.
/// Tablí-tablí-tablí-tablí /// Tiblí-tiblí-tiblí-tiblí ///….
 CASCABELES: 2-3 PUNTOS
Es quizás la cantada con el sonido más agudo que tiene el jilguero y se caracteriza por la utilización de la silaba “Li” de una forma muy rápida y continua.
/// Li-li-li-li- /// Gli-gli-gli-gli /// Lin-lin-lin-lin ///….
 CAMPANILLEOS: 2-3 PUNTOS
Su sonido es casi tan fino o agudo como el de los cascabeles, la diferencia principal esta, en que los campanilleos utilizan en cada golpe dos sílabas marcadas de forma clara, y su cadencia es algo mas lenta que los cascabeles, ya que ha de notarse el espacio entre cada golpe.
/// Tilí-tilí-tilí-tilí /// Gilí-gilí-gilí-gilí ///….
2º.- CANTADAS DE MÉRITO
Todo este grupo de Cantadas de Mérito, si se ejecutan de forma aislada, rematadas o no, han de darse al menos 4 golpes claros para puntuarse como Cantadas de Mérito y si se emiten formando parte de una Cantada Enlazada, han de darse al menos 3 golpes claros para ser valoradas, y contabilizarán como un cambio si la Cantada Enlazada es rematada.
Igualmente, podrán valorarse doblemente, siempre que el pájaro emita aisladamente estas Cantadas de Mérito, y lo haga de forma muy sobresaliente, es decir, o bien con mucha calidad, belleza y largura, o también por ejecutarla con y sin remate o con los dos remates permitidos, Chío y Pin.
 CHIVONEADAS O PADREOS: 3 PUNTOS
Reciben estos nombres, por ser la nota que utilizan los pájaros nuevos o “chivones” durante las primeras semanas de vida para comunicarse con sus padres, sobre todo para demandarles alimento. Es una nota que se suele dar de forma aislada, aunque puede formar parte de una cantada enlazada. Puede ser simple, “Chipa-Chipa”, o corrido, “Chipa-Chipapapapa”.
/// Chipa-chipa-chipa pa pa pa /// Chibaba-chibaba chibaba ///....
 REGAÑOS Y PEDORRETAS: 3 PUNTOS
Estas notas, tan características y especificas de los Jilgueros Camperos, reciben esta denominación por ser utilizadas por los jilgueros durante la brega, pelea o lucha con sus congéneres, sobre todo por disputas de celo, de territorio o de comida. La distinción entre Regaños y Pedorretas es debido a la utilización de la consonante “G” en el primer caso y de la “P” en el segundo, ya que en ambas denominaciones estas consonantes van seguidas de la “R”. No hay que confundir estas notas con las “garras” que a veces emiten los jilgueros y que son dadas como apoyo entre cantadas y de forma breve, mientras que los Regaños y Pedorretas son notas más largas , repetitivas y con una marcada pronunciación de las silabas “Gr” o “Pr”.
/// Grrr-grrr-grrr-grrr /// Prrr-prrr-prrr-prrr ///
 ALDABADAS y FLOREOS: 4 PUNTOS
Es en este grupo de notas donde el Jilguero Campero tiene su máxima expresión como cantor, ya que generalmente en libertad, utilizan este grupo de cantadas, conocidas también como “llamadas”, como base esencial de su repertorio.
Se consideran Floreos, todo un grupo extenso de “llamadas” compuestas por 2 o 3 sílabas que se emiten de forma repetitiva, ya sea aisladamente o formando parte de la mayoría de las cantadas enlazadas.
Las Aldabadas tienen la particularidad de ser cantadas más marcadas y golpeadas.
/// Tibalí-tibalí-tibalí /// Chiví-chiví-chiví /// Chibilí-chibilí-chibilí ///
/// Tirochí-tirochí-tirochí/// Tiblachí-tiblachí-tiblachí /// Tirirí-tirirí-tirirí ///
/// Tipolí-tipolí-tipolí /// Tobí-tobí-tobí/// Blichí-blichí-blichí ///....
 BICHEADAS: 5 PUNTOS
Es una cantada de gran fuerza y la más valorada entre los aficionados al Canto Campero. La Bicheada, cuya onomatopeya es “Bí-cha”, han de emitirse con fuerza ambos golpes, siendo la silaba “Bí”, la primera en pronunciarse, debiéndose escuchar de forma clara y nítida la sílaba “Cha” en segundo lugar. No se debe confundir esta cantada, ni con el “chiví-chivi” ni con el “vichí-vichí”.
/// Bíícha-bíícha-bíícha-bíícha ///
3ª CANTADAS DE TERMINACIÓN REMATADAS
En este apartado de la planilla, se valorarán las Cantadas de Terminación cuando se emitan como finalización de una Cantada Enlazada y estén debidamente Rematadas, en CHIO o PIN, según proceda, debiendo estar precedidas como mínimo, por una Cantada Básica o de Mérito. Contabilizarán también como un cambio más a efectos del cómputo de los mismos. Si dichas cantadas se dejan sin rematar, la copla enlazada no se valorará, ni se penalizará, ni se desglosarán sus cambios, pues se entiende que es una copla finalizada de forma incompleta. Se valorarán una única vez, aunque la misma Cantada de Terminación se emita con notas de Remate diferentes.
 TITICHIO: 3 PUNTOS
Esta Cantada de Terminación, solo se valorará positivamente cuando se emita rematada en CHIO, y se caracteriza por su sonido “Titititi” continuo y agudo. Contabilizará como un cambio más, en las Cantadas Enlazadas Rematadas. Si se remata en Pin, se penalizará como Falta de Terminación.
///Titititi-Chío///
 CHACHEADA: 6 PUNTOS
Esta Cantada de Terminación, también conocida como “Chases”, se caracteriza por la utilización de la sílaba “Cha” de forma reiterada, rápida y donde se marca el énfasis en la pronunciación clara de la “Ch” seguida de la vocal “a”. Contabilizará como un cambio más, en las Cantadas Enlazadas Rematadas.
/// Cha-cha-cha-Chío /// Cha-cha-cha-Pín ///
 DERRAPE CON PIN : 6 PUNTOS
Esta Cantada de Terminación, solo se valorará cuando se emita rematada con un único “Pin”, que ha de ser claro y fuerte. Contabilizará como un cambio más, en las Cantadas Enlazadas Rematadas. Si se remata en Chío, se penalizará como Falta de Terminación.
/// Rrruu-Pín /// Cu-rrruu-Pín /// Cu-cu-rrruu-Pín ///
 TIMBRADA: 6 PUNTOS
Cantada de Terminación de las coplas enlazadas, que se caracteriza por su sonido “Rriiii” continuo y agudo. Contabilizará como un cambio más, en las Cantadas Enlazadas Rematadas.
Rrriiiiiii-Chío /// Rrriiiiiii- Pín ///
 TORREADA: 8 PUNTOS
La Torreada es la Cantada de Terminación más importante, usual y valorada en el Jilguero Campero, hasta tal punto, que popularmente se la conoce como “Torreada Real”. Su emisión es parecida a la timbrada pero no debe ser nunca confundida con ella, ya que su pronunciación es menos aguda y su fonética se caracteriza por la utilización de la vocal “O”, entre las consonantes “T” y “R”, formando la sílaba “Torr” y enfatizando su acentuación en ambas consonantes. Contabilizará como un cambio más, en las Cantadas Enlazadas Rematadas.
///Torrrr-Chío /// Torrrr-Pín ///
4ª CANTADAS ENLAZADAS REMATADAS
En este apartado de la planilla, se valorarán las Cantadas Enlazadas que sean Rematadas tanto en Chío como en Pin, según proceda, independientemente de que estén o no finalizadas con una Cantada de Terminación (Torreada, Chacheada, Derrape con Pin, Timbrada, o TitiChío), y su valoración se hará exclusivamente, teniendo en cuenta el número de cambios de la Cantada Enlazada Rematada, valorándose con 1 punto por cambio, debiendo efectuar además, un desglose de los cambios de la enlazada, los cuales se deberán valorar en sus apartados correspondientes, si no se han valorado aún.
La Cantada de Terminación Rematada en Chío o Pin, según proceda, computará como un cambio más de la enlazada. Han de darse un mínimo de 3 golpes claros en cada cantada que forma la enlazada, para su valoración como cambio.
IMPRESIÓN POSITIVA DEL JUEZ
En este apartado, el Juez valorará, con un máximo de 5 puntos, la calidad con la que el pájaro ejecuta las cantadas, teniendo en cuenta, el tono, el metal, la nitidez y la variedad de las mismas. Un pájaro con alguna penalización, no puede valorarse en este apartado.
5º PENALIZACIONES
En este apartado figuran todas aquellas notas, sonidos o cantadas, que están consideradas como “impropias” en el canto del Jilguero Campero o que aún siendo de su repertorio, se emitan de forma inadecuada.
Cuando el pájaro campero realice cualquiera de las siguientes penalizaciones, hay que anotar cada penalización, siempre que esta la emita en cantadas o coplas diferentes, y anular siempre la cantada o copla donde se emita una falta penalizable, aunque la falta ya se hubiera penalizado anteriormente.
 MECIDAS, CANTO LIMPIO: - 10 PUNTOS
Mecida: Es la nota más penalizada en el canto del Jilguero Campero, al considerarse como no propia del jilguero en libertad, pero que al ser muy melodiosa y fácil de copiar, se ha introducido en el repertorio básico del canto limpio. Su sonido se caracteriza por una subida y bajada de tonos en su emisión.
/// TI-bili-TI-bili-TI-bili /// Chii-uri- Chii-uri- Chii-uri ///....
Canto Limpio: Será igualmente penalizable en este apartado, la ejecución de una copla que por su composición, estructura y “son”, sea propia de un Jilguero Limpio, por lo que se atenderá al conjunto general de la copla y no a la emisión de una nota en particular.
 NOTAS DE CANARIO: - 5 PUNTOS
En este apartado se penalizará la presencia de cantadas de Canario, dentro del repertorio del pájaro campero. Son más comúnmente utilizadas por los Mixtos.
/// Pí-pí-pi-pi /// Pio-pio-pio /// Chau-chau-chau /// Pia-pia-pia ///....
 NOTAS DE VERDERÓN, PARDILLO O GORRIÓN: - 5 PUNTOS
Son notas propias del Verderón, Pardillo o Gorrión. No confundir con los “miedos” de los jilgueros “güi-güi-güi”, que no son penalizables ni puntuables.
/// Ruuuu /// Puii /// Tuii /// Ta-ta /// Chuin ///....
///Choi-choi/// Chou-chou ///Chrio-chrio///….
 PIRREOS, PIADAS Y PITADAS: - 3 PUNTOS
Se trata de notas de Canario, generalmente copiadas por los mixtos y que se suelen emitir de manera aislada, como preparación de una copla o acomodo entre cantadas.
/// Piiii//// Pirr /// Chuiii ///….
 GOLONDRINADAS Y PRIMAVERAS: - 3 PUNTOS
Son notas propias de Golondrinas y Vencejos, debiéndose incluir también en este apartado, aquellas notas de insectívoros y otras aves similares.
/// Diruit-diruit /// Tirit-tirit ///....
 FALTAS DE TERMINACION: - 2 PUNTOS
Se entiende que existe una Falta de Terminación, cuando el pájaro emite cualquiera de las Cantadas de Terminación, de inicio o en medio de una copla, cuando la emite de forma aislada, cuando por su extensión y largura no resulten naturales, cuando hay una modulación o cambios de tono en su ejecución o rematar un Titichio con Pin o un Derrape con Pin en Chío.
 FALTAS DE REMATE: - 2 PUNTOS
Se entiende que existe Falta de Remate, cuando el pájaro emite más de un Chío o Pin, al finalizar una cantada rematada, cuando los emite de forma aislada, o cuando los ejecuta de forma incorrecta de modo que resulten disonantes o incompletos.
 NOTAS DISCORDANTES, OTROS: - 2 PUNTOS
Se entiende que hay Canto Discordante, cuando cualquier otra nota o circunstancia no descrita, denote en el canto de un jilguero una clara disonancia o se rompa la armonía del mismo. Igualmente tienen tal consideración, el canto arrebatado (ejecución de un torbellino de sonidos sin principio ni fin, sin orden, ni estructura, que son propios de un exceso de celo), las quejas incompletas o colgadas, así como la repetición de dos o más cambios en una copla enlazada.
NORMAS BÁSICAS DE ENJUICIAMIENTO
CANTADAS BÁSICAS Y CANTADAS DE MÉRITO
En ambos grupos de cantadas de la Planilla de Enjuiciamiento, se enumeran y valoran las Cantadas Básicas y las Cantadas de Mérito, tanto si las mismas se emiten aisladamente, con o sin remate en Chío o Pin, como si forman parte de una Cantada Enlazada, rematada o sin rematar.
Se anotará una cruz por cada variedad distinta que el pájaro realice. Se considerán diferentes cantadas de un mismo Canto Básico o de Mérito, cuando estos se ejecuten variando de forma evidente, su velocidad, el tono, el timbre, su vocalización, o también cuando se den rematadas en Chío o Pin.
- Toques: Sólo se valorarán cuando se emitan de forma aislada y pausada. Deben golpearse al menos 4 veces consecutivas. Si se dan como inicio de una cantada o copla, deben ignorarse.
- Quejas: Solo se valorarán cuando se emitan de forma aislada y pausada. Si se dan como inicio de una cantada o copla, deben ignorarse.
- El resto de las Cantadas Básicas y de Mérito: Se valorará cada variedad distinta que el pájaro ejecute, en la casilla correspondiente a la Cantada Básica o de Mérito emitida. Si se ejecutan de manera aislada, rematadas o no, necesitará al menos 4 golpes, y si forma parte de una Copla Enlazada, al menos 3 golpes.
Cualquier Cantada Básica, puede emitirse aisladamente, sin remate o con remate en Chío o Pin, debiéndose valorar en este último caso, en el apartado de la planilla dedicado a las Cantadas Básicas Rematadas, al considerarse la Cantada Básica rematada, como una cantada distinta a la no rematada, siendo valoradas en este caso con 3 puntos, debido al salto de calidad y belleza que aporta el remate.
Cualquier Cantada de Mérito, puede emitirse aisladamente, sin remate o con remate en Chío o Pin, debiéndose valorar en ambos casos en el apartado de la planilla dedicado a la Cantada de Mérito en cuestión.
Una misma Cantada de Mérito podrá valorarse doblemente, siempre que el pájaro la emita aisladamente y de forma muy sobresaliente, es decir, o bien con mucha calidad, belleza y largura, o también por ejecutarla con y sin remate o con los dos remates permitidos, Chío y Pin.
Limite de puntuación para las Cantadas de Mérito: Una misma nota de Mérito, sólo podrá valorarse con dos cruces como máximo, sean cual sean las diversas formas de emitir esa misma nota de Mérito.
Una misma Cantada de Mérito, es aquella que siempre se ejecuta con la misma sonoridad, cadencia y metal. Cualquier variedad distinta que se emita, habrá que valorarla de manera independiente aplicando el criterio general.
Cantadas Enlazadas sin Remate: Tanto las Cantadas Básicas como las Cantadas de Mérito, cuando forman parte de Cantadas Enlazadas sin Remate, se ha de desglosar la Cantada Enlazada y valorar individualmente cada variedad distinta de Cantada Básica o de Mérito que forman parte de la misma, si no se ha valorado anteriormente. Cada cambio de la enlazada, ha de tener tres golpes claros como mínimo para ser valorada individualmente dentro de la enlazada.
No existe un límite máximo del número de cambios, pero cuando en una enlazada se repita un solo cambio, la copla no será tenida en cuenta, ni positiva ni negativamente, pero además, cuando se repitan en la enlazada, dos o más cambios, se penalizará la copla como cante discordante, anulando también la copla.
CANTADAS DE TERMINACIÓN REMATADAS
TitiChío, Chacheada, Derrape con Pin, Timbrada y Torreada
En este apartado se puntuarán únicamente, las Cantadas de Terminación Rematadas en Chío o Pin, según proceda, cuando se emitan como finalización de una Cantada Enlazada Rematada y sean precedidas, al menos, por una Cantada Básica o de Mérito y contarán como un cambio más de la Enlazada, a la hora del cómputo de los mismos. Se valorarán una única vez, aunque la misma Cantada de Terminación se emita con notas de Remate diferentes.
Además, en todas las Cantadas Enlazadas, tal y como se ha dicho anteriormente, han de desglosarse y valorarse independientemente todos sus cambios, al margen de la valoración propia del conjunto de la Cantada Enlazada Rematada, atendiendo exclusivamente al número de cambios de la misma.
Cuando en una Cantada Enlazada, forme parte de ella una Cantada de Terminación y no esté rematada, NO debe valorarse nada, ni positiva ni negativamente, ni tampoco deberán ser desglosados ni valorados sus cambios, pues se entiende que es una copla finalizada de forma incompleta.
CANTADAS ENLAZADAS REMATADAS
Se consideran Cantadas Enlazadas diferentes, aquellas en las que, aunque se utilicen las mismas Cantadas Básicas o de Mérito, se altere el orden de las mismas con respecto a otra enlazada anterior; o bien se varié la Cantada de Terminación; o se finalice la Enlazada con diferentes Remates.
En este apartado de la planilla se valorarán las distintas Cantadas Enlazadas, cuando éstas sean Rematadas tanto en Chío como en Pin, según proceda, independientemente de que estén o no finalizadas con una Cantada de Terminación (Torreada, Chacheada, Derrape con Pin, Timbrada, o Titi-Chío), por ello su valoración se hará exclusivamente atendiendo al número de cambios de la Cantada Enlazada Rematada, que tendrá que estar finalizada siempre en Chío o Pin, según proceda, con independencia de que exista o no, Cantada de Terminación, la cual, en todo caso computará como un cambio más.
Para determinar el número de cambios válidos en una Cantada Enlazada Rematada, han de darse un mínimo de 3 golpes claros en cada cambio para su valoración, no contabilizando como cambio, aquella cantada de la enlazada que no cumpla este requisito, teniendo únicamente en cuenta para el cómputo de los cambios, aquellas que lo cumplan, debiéndose además desglosar la Cantada Enlazada Rematada y valorar individualmente cada variedad distinta de Cantada Básica, de Mérito o de Terminación, que formen parte de la misma, si no ha sido valorada con anterioridad.
No existe un límite máximo del número de cambios, aunque la puntuación máxima será la de una copla de 5 cambios. Cuando en una enlazada rematada se repita un solo cambio, la copla no será tenida en cuenta, ni positiva ni negativamente, pero además, cuando se repitan en la enlazada rematada, dos o más cambios, se penalizará la copla como cante discordante, anulando la copla.
IMPRESIÓN POSITIVA DEL JUEZ
El Juez deberá valorar la calidad con la que el pájaro ejecuta las cantadas, teniendo en cuenta, el tono, el metal, la nitidez y la variedad de las mismas. Un pájaro con alguna penalización, no puede valorarse en este apartado.
PENALIZACIONES
Cuando el pájaro campero realice cualquiera de las penalizaciones enumeradas y explicadas anteriormente, hay que anotar cada penalización, siempre que esta la emita en cantadas o coplas diferentes, y anular siempre la cantada o copla donde se emita una falta penalizable, aunque la falta ya se hubiera penalizado anteriormente.
GARRAS Y MIEDOS
- Garras: Su sonido es como un breve “atranque” o “carraspeo” que el jilguero tiene en su cante y que utiliza a veces como acomodo o apoyo entre cantadas o coplas. No serán tenidas en cuenta, ni positiva, ni negativamente a efectos de puntuación, valorando la cantada o copla donde la emita según proceda. (“grr”)
- Miedos: Su sonido lo emite el jilguero como señal o aviso de peligro o miedo.
No serán tenidos en cuenta, ni positiva, ni negativamente a efectos de puntuación. (“güi”).
NOTA: El Código Oficial que ha servido de base para la elaboración de este documento, se encuentra publicado en la página web de la Federación Madrileña de Caza.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*ηχητικό αρχειο 
*
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c8k12z4cby445k4/2-CANTADAS_J._CAMPERO_MADRID_.rar

----------


## dimitris_patra

> *ηχητικό αρχειο 
> *
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/c8k12z4cby445k4/2-CANTADAS_J._CAMPERO_MADRID_.rar


Κώστα αυτό περιέχει κάποιες καλές φωνές αλλά και πολύ σκαρταδούρα.........δεν κάνει για δασκάλεμα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτες ειναι οι φωνες που αναφερονται στο παραπανω αρθρο του 2014 και φυσικα εχει μεσα και τα σκαρτα. δεν ειναι cd εκπαιδευσης.

θα μας πεις με δικα σου λογια, τι ειναι το Campero?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εδω αναφερει τις φωνες και εχει και τις φρασεις απο τα πουλια.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/uh...._CAMPERO_.rar

ολα τα παραπανω μπορειτε να τα βρειτε και εδω
http://www.fmcaza.es/avesfringilidas.htm

----------


## dimitris_patra

> αυτες ειναι οι φωνες που αναφερονται στο παραπανω αρθρο του 2014 και φυσικα εχει μεσα και τα σκαρτα. δεν ειναι cd εκπαιδευσης.
> 
> θα μας πεις με δικα σου λογια, τι ειναι το Campero?


Όχι!!!!!!! :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

η κακια θα σου μεινει  :Tongue0020:   :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## dimitris_patra

πέρα από την πλάκα.......η πιό πλήρης ανάλυση που έχω δει στο διαδίκτυο για κάποιον που θέλει να μάθει είναι εδώ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/yi...lvestrismo.zip ....... είναι αυτό που έβαλες πριν μερικές μέρες.
Οπότε μην ψάχνεις άδικα για κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το ξερω. απλα επειδη δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε μεταφραση απο εκεινο, γι'αυτο εβαλα και αυτο το θεμα.

μεχρι να βρεθει καποιος να μας τα πει στα Ελληνικα  :: 

απο οτι καταλαβα σε αυτον τον τομεα δεχονται τις καθαρες φωνες καρδερινας συν καποιες φωνες απο αγριοπουλια ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## dimitris_patra

κάπως έτσι το έχω καταλάβει και γω κυρίως μέσα από αυτά που έχω ακούσει. 
Εδώ όμως δεν έχουμε πρωταθλήματα ώστε να πρέπει όλα αυτά τα τηρηθούν κατά γράμμα.......οπότε κάποιος που θέλει να ασχοληθεί για να έχει 2-3 πουλάκια και να τα απολαμβάνει επιλέγει ότι του αρέσει.

----------

